# Contestant for weird setup of the day.



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 24, 2020)

My son Daniel hand built a very large bore, equal length header for the 1969 Triumph GT6 that he will be vintage racing.   The primary, secondary, and main tubes are a step up from the biggest "Large Bore" header that is available on the market.  Needless to say, he is definitely cramming 5 Lbs. for stuff into a 5 lb. bag!  The tight fit required us to change the face of the mounting flange by 1.2 degrees to prevent a pipe from hitting the oil pan.  Daniel came up with the idea for the setup that won't impart any twist into the flange, and I was tasked with making it happen.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 24, 2020)

Some creative work there.

My high-school girlfriend's parents had the Spitfire. I discovered (fortunately at very low speed) that the wheels could be turned far enough to lock. Two friends discovered the same thing at high speed when a tie-rod broke. The car flipped end for end several times. One dead, one hospitalized.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 24, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Some creative work there.
> 
> My high-school girlfriend's parents had the GT. I discovered (fortunately at very low speed) that the wheels could be turned far enough to lock. Two friends discovered the same thing at high speed when a tie-rod broke. The car flipped end for end several times. One dead, one hospitalized.



That is sad to hear and it is also why we beef up critical parts and use roll cages, fuel cells, head restraints like Hans devices and 5 point safety harnesses.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 25, 2020)

How did you get the 1.2 degrees?  Nodding the mill? Shims?  Hard to tell from the picture
-Mark


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Sep 25, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> How did you get the 1.2 degrees?  Nodding the mill? Shims?  Hard to tell from the picture
> -Mark



I tipped the head, 1 degree and estimated the .2 degrees.  (I think that may be what you refer to "Nodding the mill").  I got very lucky in that the header now fits great.
Richard


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, nodding the head is what I meant.  I couldn't tell if your mill would nod from the photo
-M


----------

